# How much are you guys paying for range ammo (9mm)?



## TheLAGuy

My place has range ammo for $15.99 for 50 rds, however since I'm a member, its 10% off, around 14.39? or something like that.

Today I shot 100 rds of ammo, 8 targets and got out of there for $33.

I live in SoCal FYI.


----------



## TAPnRACK

Ammo is still scarce in MI... but getting better. Ranges are still a little pricey right now, but I've been getting 9mm for around $17-$18 a box for Remington UMC & Blazer Brass (online prices). Picked up 450 rds last week.... almost up to 1,000 again.


----------



## TheLAGuy

That's pretty good, most of the place here in SoCal you can't even find anything on the shelves. You have to buy hollow points defensive rounds, or pay about $30 for a box of 50 of blazer.

I'm at about 350 rounds in house. I need more! My next purchase is going to be the glock 30 I think. I already have a 9mm, rather step it up a few notches rather than get a .40 cal.


----------



## Raylan

Went to Gander Mt., Walmart, and Fleet farm near my house. 100% sold out of 9mm in any form.


----------



## blake38

At the range, I pay $24 a box. Last week I ordered some Blazer brass from PSA for $18.


----------



## Broondog

i pay about 14¢ a round at my range. supplies at that price are dwindling though.


----------



## bigjohn56

Is the ammo you are paying $15.99/50 rounds reloads or new? I am also in SoCal (Orange County) and wonder what range you shoot at....just curious!


----------



## rustygun

I have been finding Ammo at wal-mart.You have to hit it at the right time it goes quick. They have not raised their prices to much. Paid $14.97 for federal 50 count 115 gr. 9MM 3 box purchase limit. Found Remington UMC 250 count mega pack of 45 ACP for $107. I have also got some of the Serbian PPU 9mm there under $15 per 50. That's in the Ohio


----------



## TheLAGuy

THats a pretty good deal, well I must say that my $14 at the range is a pretty darn good deal. I mean I cant bring it home to put in my stable, but hey... That's okay.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

I tend to be very cautious about reloaded range ammunition, because you have no idea who actually loaded it, nor do you know whether he (she?) was careful doing it.
Rather than saving money by taking a chance on indeterminate quality, I prefer to use ammunition loaded (or reloaded) by a known and traceable manufacturer.
The difference in cost is small, considering the potential dangers.


That said, I must admit that—before I began to reload my own stuff—I used to purchase range reloads in bulk, albeit from a well-known and reliable gun shop, and have never had a problem with them.


----------



## Jonny_Cannon

$13 for 50.

Cannon


----------



## lovefshn

My LGR in Northern Calif. has been selling a box of 9mm 50 rounds for $20.00. Three weeks ago the price was $40.00. It appears in some areas there is a little inventory.


----------



## berettatoter

How much? That depends upon where you buy it. I paid around 15 dollars a box for two boxes of Federal 115 grain ball at Wal Mart a week or so ago. I just paid 25 dollars for a 20 round box of Federal 124 grain personal protection JHP at a local gun store. I have seen more price gouging at gun shows lately than I have in most of the gun stores...especially on .22 LR.


----------



## Raylan

20 bucks for a box of fifty. Magtech.


----------



## beretta9mm

Just payed $18 a box of 50 for Aguila 9mm.


----------



## XD40inAVL

Broondog said:


> i pay about 14¢ a round at my range. supplies at that price are dwindling though.


You are paying $7 for 50 rounds of 9mm??????????????????


----------

